#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-31
<Sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-01
<Sovo> toute une journee seul dans un forum
<Sovo> humm ca change de voir du monde
<septox> hi
<septox> la forme ?
<Sovo> c how ?
<septox> encore la ?
<septox> je suis la
<Sovo> oui
<Sovo> 1 jrne alone
<septox> lol
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-02
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox> il faut consolider les membres ayant des CDs, DVDs et repositories d'Ubuntu sur le Wiki. Priere de noter que les gens ne doivent pas mettre les informations confidentielles, contact par le formulaire de contact de launchpad  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu
<Sovo> pourvu qu'ils lisent
<Sovo> septox: faut send le lien dans le groupe
<septox> oui mauvaise manipulation :D
<septox> mail en route
<Sovo> ok
 * ongolaBoy met à jour cette page avec les infos de l'AUF
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: ok
<septox> .
<Sovo> .
<ongolaBoy> done
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: est que tu ca n'aurais pas ete interessant de mettre le nom de la version d'ubuntu, pour tes depots
<ongolaBoy> perso, je n'en vois pas trop l'intérêt...
<ongolaBoy> il y aura toujours un 'standard'
<Sovo> imagine un gars qui a la 10.04
<Sovo> et toi tu as les depots de la 10.10
<ongolaBoy> et puis je ne me vois pas en train de modifier le wiki à chaque fois que je ferais un nouvel ajout
<Sovo> il va faire le deplacement pour rien
<ongolaBoy> en ce qui me concerne, il lui suffit de regarder sur internet
<ongolaBoy> ce qu'il verra chez moi est à peu près ce qu'il y a à Yaoundé
<ongolaBoy> la différence étant que je n'ai pas encore un gros disque dur pour stocker tout ce que je souhaite
<ongolaBoy> je vais quand même préciser... pour te faire plaisir :D
<Sovo> =))
<septox> :D
<septox> "dans le réseau IP camerounais" veut dire ?
<Sovo> gars laisse, moi meme je wanda
<Sovo> je ne sais pas pour vous
<Sovo> mais je n'arrive pas avoir acces a la page d'ubuntu-cm
<Sovo> ha c bon
<Sovo> c ma connexion qui deconnais
<ongolaBoy> septox: ceux qui sont dans les plages 41.202.* 195.24.* 41.92.*... entre autres
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, tout ceux qui sont à moins de 4 routeurs de moi
<Sovo> ha ok la plage d'adresse reserve pour le kmer ?
<ongolaBoy> les admins du wiki ubuntu.com sont en train de migrer apparemment vers une nouvelle interface
<Sovo> mais c pas deja le cas ?
<ongolaBoy> oui pour la plage sauf que j'ai constaté que MTN sort du cameroun avant de revenir sur les routeurs d'orange et CAMTEL :(
<ongolaBoy> ORANGE, CAMTEL, RINGO étant très proches (en termes de routeurs) mais c'est MTN qui go en europe avant de toucher n'importe qui
<Sovo> c koi son probleme [MTN]
<ongolaBoy> peut être aussi qu'il faut te demander quel est le problème des autres ;)
<ongolaBoy> parce que pour utiliser MTN et ORANGE, je me rends compte que MTN marche nettement mieux qu'orange
<Sovo> mais je trouve q c anormal de comot du kmer quant mm
<ongolaBoy> parce que pour *avoir* utiliser MTN et ORANGE, je me rends compte que MTN marche nettement mieux qu'orange
<ongolaBoy> bon, je vais enlever ma phrase sur les "ip camerounaises"; ça va embrouiller les gars
<Sovo> lorsque tu disais que les admin d'ubuntu veule migrer vers la nouvele interface,
<Sovo> c pas deja le cas ou alors c d'une autre page ?
<ongolaBoy> en fait c'est tout à l'heure en ouvrant le wiki sur la machine d'un prof que je me suis rendu compte que l'interface avait chané
<Sovo> haaaa
<ongolaBoy> moi, jai toujours l'ancienne interface.. Peut être parce que je dois d'abord me déconnecter du wiki pour avoir la nouvelle interface
<Sovo> donc ca fait un bail tu n'etais plus passe par la ?
<Sovo> moi mm j'ai eu un choc
<ongolaBoy> non... ça fait un bail que ma session (dont mes cookies) est ouverte sur wiki.ubuntu.com
<septox> .
<septox> pr question d'interface sur le wiki la
<septox> on peut choisr le new theme ubuntu (qui passe avec le new design) ds son profil (du mois c'est ce que j'ai fait)
<septox> interface wiki --> AL5
<Sovo> hi all
<tnjulius> Sovo: hi
<Sovo> c koman ?
<tnjulius> Sovo: bien et toi?
<Sovo> !log
<Sovo> je suis la
<Sovo> le boulot ca dose ?
<tnjulius> Sovo: on es là!
<tnjulius> çà marche!
<Sovo> cool
<septox> .
<septox> donc les gars boulot sans faire la salaka ?
<septox> :D
<Sovo> laisse seulement
<Sovo> moi mm je wanda
<Sovo> je wait tjrs en tt ca
<Sovo> ping tnjulius
<tnjulius> lol!!
<tnjulius> on fait l'atalakoum avec les miettes? lol
<tnjulius> en tout cas çà viens!
<tnjulius> Sovo: tu vas meme boire ton cerveau :D
<Sovo> mon frere a l'heure ci je bois maintenant le sky
<Sovo> plus de mais et autre
 * ongolaBoy bagarre avec autofs5 et NFSv4 ... ça m'é-ner-ve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sovo> ongolaBoy:  NFS ?? donc tu joues aussi ?
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: heu pas celui mais celui qui veut désigne le serveur de fichier en réseau :)
<Sovo> haaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sovo> ongolaBoy:  car moi je voyais : Need For Speed (NFS). dsl je suis un jouer invetere, c pas de ma faute
<ongolaBoy> j'ai commencé à y jouer vraiment depuis peu...
<Sovo> humm lequel ?
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon pour mon serveur NFS là, ça m'énerve vous ne pouvez pas imaginer. Je remets tout ça à demain sinon je vais casser mon clavier
<ongolaBoy> CARBON
<Sovo> humm
<Sovo> haaa ca me rapel lundi
<Sovo> j'ai faillit tout casser ici
<Sovo> vraiment windows c une grosse me...
<ongolaBoy> bon.. moi je bouge
<septox> .
 * septox vient de send le bilan 2010 par mail 
<Sovo> humm
<Sovo> et aventures libre special ?
 * septox vient d'actualiser l'agenda du meeting IRC 
<septox> Sovo: pas le temps de bien formate et faire le layout
<Sovo> ok
<septox> Sovo: l'essentiel est que l'info circule sinon on se verra entrain de finaliser ca en fevrier :D
<Sovo> ;)
 * septox change de position 
<Sovo> en mode 3G ?
<septox> .
<Sovo> .
<Hugues_> .
<ongolaBoy> j'espère qu'à 19h , je ne vais pas voir des "ping timeout" subitement hein...
<Hugues_> lol
<Sovo> lol
<Warrens> .
<Sovo> ca fait du monde deja
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> parce que, qualité que vous êtes nombreux là et que vous ne vous déconnectez pas encore à cause d'une coupure... ça me fait peur :D
<septox> lool
<Hugues_> lol
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: je te rappel que tu seras le premier a avoir une coupure de courant ou meme de net
<Warrens> justmnt j'ai des p'tits soucis d connexion là
<ongolaBoy> en effet, je suis le plus exposé souvent mais ça s'améliore quand même par ici
<Warrens> en plus ces derniers jours, la sonel n nous làchent plus d'une semelle
<Hugues_> lol
<Hugues_> et moi donc...
<Sovo> molestage quant tu nous tiens
<Sovo> voila que Hugues_ s'y met aussi
<Warrens> lool
<Sovo> en tt cas merci a la AES pour la belle excuse
<Hugues_> looool
<Hugues_> n'est ce pas????
<Warrens> Sovo: t'as aussi reçu le message?
<Sovo> quel message Warrens ?
<Warrens> de AES s'excusant d'éventuels coupures,
<Hugues_> Vraiment?????
<Sovo> moi je n'utilise plus le courant venant d'AES depuis 2015
<Hugues_> pardon donne nous le tuyau nous aussi on migre
<Sovo> je suis passe a l'energie renouvellable, panneau solaire + eolienne
<Warrens> ouais, c la 2e fois k'ils m'envoient ce genre de messag
<Warrens> apreès avoir coupé et recoupé bien sûre
<Sovo> Warrens: mon frere tu es actionnaire a AES ?
<Warrens> mw mêm g wanda mon frère
<Hugues_> j'allais pose la meme question
<Sovo> en tt cas la tete de ca va sortir
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: 'énergie renouvelable' ??? tu as les dos mon gars :)
<Sovo> je te dis
<Sovo> depuis 2015
<Warrens> c qui me fait flipper c qu'apparament je suis le seul dans mon entourage qui reçoit ce genr d message
<Hugues_> lol
<Sovo> plus relier au reso AES
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: toujours très humoristique :)
<Sovo> non mais sans blague
<Sovo> faudrais que ca se democratise, surtout en afrique sub-sahelienne
<Sovo> avec les pic de chaleur et les ensoleillement que nous avons
<Warrens> c serait vraiment géniale
<Sovo> je crois que les baterries vont mm exploser un jour, tellement elle seront pleine
<Hugues_> et oui y'a deja quelques uns de nos freres qui ce sont lances dessus mais faut croire que le marche ne perce pas encore
<ongolaBoy> bon... bon...on commence dans 3 minutes... préparez vos cahiers et stylo !
<septox> .
<Sovo>  ok
<Hugues_> ok
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: tu diriges ?
<Sovo> ok
<Warrens> oups! mon stylo ne coule pas
<Sovo> je mets l'ordre du jour derrier les yeux
<IzaneFG> .
<ongolaBoy> time
<Sovo> tt le monde est pret ? can we start ?
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> .
<Hugues_> .
<Sovo> ping septox IzaneFG
<septox> .
<septox> Sovo: pong
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> ***************************** Meeting Start ***************************
<Sovo> le premier point est la date et la frequence du meeting
<IzaneFG> Sovo: PING IzaneFG 1 byte of data :D
<septox> lol
 * ongolaBoy rappelle que la page de l'ordre du jour est ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<Hugues_> lool
<septox> en fait je voulais proposer qu'on decalle la date des meeting IRC et aussi qu'on revoit la frequence
<septox> qu'en pensez vs ?
<Sovo> alors depuis le 2 fevrier (selon le resume des meeting) il n'y a plus eu de meeting
<Sovo> faute de temps, periode heure et frequence non approprie ?
 * ongolaBoy n'a pas de soucis sur l'heure tant que c'est à partir de 16h
<Hugues_> moi non plus
<Warrens> je marche avec ongolaBoy pour l'heure
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: apres tu veux dire ?
<Hugues_> je l'espere
<Sovo> mais est que 19h c pas tard ?? et 16h pas to ?
<Hugues_> ..
<ongolaBoy> oui, je veux dire n'importe quelle heure à partir de 16h ..
<Warrens> disons 18h?
<Hugues_> 17h GMT????
<septox> 18h est juste
<septox> moi j'ai un petit pb avec le jr
<septox> (le mercredi)
<Sovo> le truc justement c que 18h generalement c l'heure ou on est entraint de rentrer
<Sovo> ceux qui travaille, bon y'a pas de soucis ils ne rentre jamais a cette heure
<Sovo> humm le jour moi ne me derange pas
<Hugues_> lol
<septox> .
<Warrens> on peut mettre en fin de semaine alors?
<Hugues_> et c'est tres vrai
<ongolaBoy> même sur le jour à choisir , je n'ai pas un soucis particulier. j'adapte seulement mon programme
<Warrens> peut être Samedi
<IzaneFG> heure 17h
<Hugues_> Vendredi?
<Hugues_> oui si Samedi..
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: me too
<Warrens> Vendredi c'est pas mal non plus
<ongolaBoy> allez, on combine et on prend : vendredi 17h ou bien vendredi 19h
<Sovo> septox: ??
<Hugues_> suis ok pour Vendredi 17h.
<Hugues_> et vous?
<Warrens> Samedi, beaucouop de personnes ne travaillent pas jusqu'au soir donc ce serait bien pour ces personnes là
<Sovo> moi j'ai pas de pb en tt cas
<ongolaBoy> .
<Hugues_> .
<Sovo> sauf que faut savoir que vendredi est le debut de week, donc on ne veux pas trop trainner o buro, on a la tete a la derniere entre pote
<Sovo> mais bon on va s'adapte
<Warrens> puisque tout le monde est pour Vendredi, je suis
<Warrens> mais c'est 17h GMT ou heure locale?
<Sovo> et la frequence : le 1er vendredi du mois ?
<septox> ok
<Sovo> Warrens: GMT
<Warrens> ok
<Hugues_> ok
<Hugues_> cool
 * septox propose a Warrens de do le protocole :D
<Sovo> ok on dit alors : la nouvelle date des meeting "tous les 1er vendredi du mois a 17h GMT"
<Warrens> c'est noté
<Hugues_> ok
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> next point : bilan de l'annee 2010
<septox> .
<Sovo> que vous retrouverez ici : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-February/001650.html
<ongolaBoy> merci septox ;)
<Sovo> alors concernant la creation de l'assos, j'ai pris contact avec le charge juridique de subnet
<septox> Sovo: vs etes a quel niveau ?
<Sovo> a l'epoque sont number n'etait pas dispo
<septox> il faut encore do koi ?
<Sovo> plus rien
<Sovo> il ne fait plus signe
<ongolaBoy> :(
<Sovo> ouais
<septox> :(
<Sovo> je vais essayer de le relancer
<Sovo> mais je crois qu'avec son aide on ira plus vite, car il est avocat
<ongolaBoy> mais...c'est la magie pour créer cette association ??
<Sovo> et donc maitrise mieux ces rouages la
<ongolaBoy> ça fait quand même un bon bout cette histoire
<septox> je wanda de from de from la
<Hugues_> waouh
<septox> oui oui
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, j'espère que ça pourra donc aller ... mais avec les élections présidentielles cette année, je crois que l'administration territoriale doit limiter ce genre d'initiatives ..
<Sovo> avec notre derniere experience, je crois que nous devons prendre des precaution pour ne plus tombe dans les mm travsers
<Sovo> humm tu me rappel mm, faut accelerer les choses alors
<Hugues_> ca c'est vrai
<septox> oh :-(
<septox> ok
<Warrens> .
<septox> .
<Sovo> je viens de tanter l'appel
<Sovo> pas dispo je vais send le mail au president de subnet
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<Hugues_> .
<Warrens> .
<Sovo> je viens de send le mail
<septox> ok
<Warrens> espérons qu'il y'aura un retour positif
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> autre point le member kit et le les t-shirt
<Sovo> concernant les t-shirt
<Sovo> qu'est qui est prevu ?
<Sovo> je crois que ARSDY s'etait prononce pour les faire
<ongolaBoy> je crois que septox a posé les questions cruciales dans le mail pour les t-shirts
<septox> le financement et la gestion des t-shirts
<Sovo> justement
<Warrens> on peut chercher les sponsors
<septox> il etait question de fabriquer des t-shirts au cmaeroun avec le logo Ubuntu-cm et de les vendre pr remplir un peu les caisse de la communaute
<Sovo> je crois que nous avions arreter que chaque membre paye son t-shirt (integralement), car pas encore de sponsors pour s'en occuper
<Hugues_> ok
<septox> sponsor: ils vont vouloir mettre leur logo je suppose
<Hugues_> d'acc
<Hugues_> oui oui
<Hugues_> ca c'est cair
<septox> ok chaque membre paye son t-shirts en remplissant la caisse
<septox> il fallait une certaine qte qui n'etait pas atteint
<Hugues_> c'est correct
<septox> on va essayer de relancer les gars la dessus, tout en sachant que les gars n'ont pas une reactivite normale
<Sovo> alors faut t'il deja demander a chaque membre sa contribution pour son t-shirt ?
<IzaneFG> Rappel a tout le monde qu'il y a un gros problème d'indécision dans la team. Ceci surtout pour les T-Shirt et le sponsoring
<Sovo> septox: lol
<septox> Sovo: je crois sinon cmt tu veux financer, car mm si un membre paye d'abord ca peut arriver que les membres ne payent pas
<septox> IzaneFG: explique
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> IzaneFG: pour une fois qu'il reagis, nous mets dans le flou. we are waiting you
<Warrens> a t-on vraiment besoin d'atteinde une certaine qté pr sortir les t-shirt?
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: oui. c'est comme ça pour tout travail à la chai
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: oui. c'est comme ça pour tout travail à la chaine
<Sovo> Warrens: oui
<septox> Warrens: oui le fabricant voulais une certaine qte pr nous le faire au prix propose
 * septox falla le mail 
<Hugues_> Warrens: oui oui car je crois les imprimeries ne font le travail qu'a des quantite requises
<septox> IzaneFG: ping
<IzaneFG> On a un gros problème d'indécision, que ce soit pour le sponsoring ou avec les T-shirt, au moment de prendre les décisions on reste à se poser les questions du pour ou contre. A certains moment il faut se lancer si on veut savoir ou pas si on va se casser le nez plus tard.
<Sovo> IzaneFG: +1
<Warrens> dans ce cas, on fait la qté requise et le reste, on réserve à déventuels personnes qui désireraient en avoir
<IzaneFG> exemple : les cotisations pour la team, la vente de CDs, le partenariat avec Teg, les T-shirt
<septox> .
<septox> restons d'abord sur les t-shirts
<Sovo> IzaneFG: en mm temps les cotisation et vente des CD ne rapporte rien deh
<IzaneFG> Sovo: pas si sur
 * IzaneFG restons dans les t-shirt pour le moment
<Sovo> ok
<Hugues_> politique de disribution
<septox> la profoma disait 4500 le polo brode, et on voulait en faire 50 pr un premier temps
<IzaneFG> pour les T-shirts chaque personne devrait acheter son T-shirt
<septox> donc qui s'occupe de recuperer les sous chez les membres pr finaliser la commande ?
<Hugues_> c clair je crois
<septox> .
<Hugues_> .
 * septox retient les cotisations , CDs/DVDs et TEG 
<Sovo> je pense que chaq community manager recupere dans sa ville
<Sovo> et on send au tresorie (oups y'a plus de tresorie)
 * septox retient qu'on doit arriver aux elections 
<septox> Proposition : Willy pr Ndere, Brice pr DLA et Izane pr Yde ?
<ongolaBoy> moi je suis voté d'office .. lol :D
<septox> date limite de reception des sous : disons mi-mars ?
<Warrens> c parfait
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: lol
<septox> Sovo: ?
<septox> IzaneFG: ?
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> mis mars ca fait 1 mois et demi
<Sovo> je dirais mi avril
<septox> ah ok
<septox> pr mi-avril alors
<IzaneFG> septox: Chrismat est Hors Circuit? :-/
<IzaneFG> mais bon s'il n'est pas dispo, je suis présent
<septox> lol non il n'est pas la now , et le lui dire apres me semble un peu bizarre
<Warrens> oui mi-avril, le temps que les gars inclus cela dans leur budget lool
<septox> IzaneFG: tu peux avoir voir avec lui ?
<IzaneFG> septox: yep
 * IzaneFG file chez lui.
<septox> ok lol
<Sovo> anything else ?
<septox> cotisation des membres
<septox> j'avais lu quelque part qu'un membre voulais cotiser 500 par mois
<Sovo> heuuu pour l'assos pour ...
<septox> oui oui
<Warrens> humm...
<Sovo> haaaa ok je ne sais pas s'il continu
<Sovo> en tt cas faut trouver un moyen de faire rentrer les do dans les caisses
<septox> moi mm je ne sais pas
 * IzaneFG si je peux je me connecte à la maison
 * IzaneFG lira les logs :)
<septox> mais disons que si chacun fait coe ca ca va faire 5000 par an
<septox> IzaneFG: ok
<Sovo> c pas mauvais
<septox> donc je ne sais pas si on peut pas en mm temps avec les t-shirts dire ok , au lieu 4500 chaque membre donne 6000 et recoit un t-shirt ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> envoyé! moi je prends vos montants
<Sovo> ok pour 6000
<ongolaBoy> septox: je dirais qu'il faut le proposer une fois .. net!
<septox> et en focntion d'autres revenus et dons on verra cmt buy les bandeaux ubuntu http://shop.canonical.com/images/UBN30020-1.jpg
<Warrens> en tout cas, cela constituera une base non négligeable
<septox> ongolaBoy: oui oui
 * septox rappelle que les dons ne st pas de refus :D
<Warrens> bien entendu
<Hugues_> Evidemment
<Sovo> et autre gadget si possible
<Sovo> yesssssss
<Hugues_> oui
<ongolaBoy> bon, ne nous emballons pas. Faudrait déjà assurer l'essentiel. C'est ce que j'attends voir
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: yep
<septox> .
<Warrens> justement, à propos des gadgets je pensais à ce propos, qu'on peut mettre en ligne une sorte de ubuntu-cm  store
<Sovo> ubuntu-cm store, humm encore un vieux projet
<Warrens> où seront exposés les gagedts que les gars auront confectionés
<Sovo> mais bon coe le disait ongolaBoy, faut pas vouloir tout faire a la fois
<septox> .
<Sovo> commencons par ce qui est rapidement faisable
<Hugues_> yep
<Sovo> et le reste on vera
<Warrens>  g suis sûr qu'il 'ya des gars très créatifs
<ongolaBoy> next svp ... on ne va pas dormir ici
<Sovo> ok
<septox> ok
<Hugues_> .
<Warrens> .
<Sovo> approbation a la de presentation de team approuve
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas si septox veut dire quelque chose mais me concernant, si je fais des efforts, on peut rédiger le document pour ce mois et le présenter en mars.
<ongolaBoy> mais je vous signale que c'est juste une question de motivation qui me dérange et de charge du travail sur le long terme par rapport à ça
 * septox etait entrain de falla le next meeting de la loco-council 
 * septox pense que mm si ns sommes 4 nous devons faire la demande 
<Hugues_> yep
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> ca pourra faire une source de motivation pour les autres
<Sovo> on ne sait jamais
 * ongolaBoy va donc mettre à jour le document pour ce qui le concerne
<septox> .
<Warrens> c'est possible en effet
<septox> .
<Hugues_> cool
<septox> sinon on stay sur place
<Sovo> ok
<Warrens> vous savez que les gens aiment toujours ce "le camion a déjà cogné"
<Warrens> lool
<ongolaBoy> au plus tard le 9 février , j'aurais terminé de le faire https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/ApprovalApplicationDraft
<septox> .
<Sovo> next ?
<Hugues_> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> next
<Warrens> .
<Sovo> IRC trainning ?
<Sovo> on remet ca ou non ?
<Warrens> si si
<Hugues_> Faudra bien
<Sovo> humm je vois ongolaBoy qui vedis
<Sovo> verdis
<ongolaBoy> :D
<Sovo> mais je pense que dans le principe c une boe idee
<Warrens> ce serait vraiment bien pour nous les débutants
 * septox propose qu'on remette 
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: comme je te dis souvent ... je suis presque toujours sur IRC ... so...
<Warrens> on a tellement de choses à apprendre
<septox> .
<Sovo> mais si les gars ne suivent pas alors ca vaut pas la peine
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas... moi je vous prépare une petite surprise qui viendra de ngaoundéré... Vous allez nous envier sur certaines choses ;)
<septox> uhmm, /me reflechir sur un camerlog qui reponds aux gars et peut "replay des sessions"
<Hugues_> .
<septox> .
<Warrens> vous savez, on ne peut pas commencer avec le million de participants
<septox> .
<septox> Warrens: +1
<Warrens> je pense qu'au fur et à mesure que les choses avanceront, et qu'on se fera connaitre, les choses vont aller
<Hugues_> je suis +1
 * septox propose a Sovo de look en parallele sur sa montre lol
<Hugues_> looooooool
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, toutes les contributions/idées sur le training c'est ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Classroom
<Warrens> je me suis connecté plusieurs fois à ubuntu-classroom et je pense qu'on peut atteindre ce niveau
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> next ?
<ongolaBoy> .
<Hugues_> .
<Warrens> on te suit
<septox> .
<Sovo> SFD, install et release party
<Sovo> je crois que la y'a pas de soucis
<Sovo> sauf pour cette histoire de CD
<septox> .
<Sovo> pour Dla je crois que nous allons rentrer a ISTDI en mais (pour narty)
<ongolaBoy> il faut apprendre aux gens à organiser des ways même à 3 dans une chambre
<Warrens> l'histoire des CD est anolgue à celles des t-shirts
<Sovo> car contrairement a se que je pensais le retour est plusque positif
<Sovo> et ne nous mentons pas, c labas que nous avons eu le plus d'audiance
<Hugues_> c'est vrai
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: je sais qu'à l'ISTDI il  y a un prof là qui peut vous dynamiser: franklin. Il était avec moi à ngaoundéré
<Warrens> ongolaBoy:lol
<Sovo> franklin ?? le fils du fondateur ?
<Hugues_> Sovo: Lol
<ongolaBoy> heu... Tchakounte Franklin ...
<ongolaBoy> moi je ne know pas si on parle du même hein
<Hugues_> mais la bas j'ai de bonnes relations avec le Directeur
<Sovo> il donne quel cours ?
<Hugues_> ??
<Hugues_> donc our ISTDI c'est cool
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas mais c'est dans le domaine de l'info en tout cas
<Sovo> Hugues_: rassure toi, pour le directeur c un GRAND pote (on prend qlq guinness ensemble de tant a autre)
<Hugues_> ok
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: ok
<septox> lool
<Hugues_> looooooool on se comprend man krkrkr
<Hugues_> lol
<Sovo> donc je disais
<Sovo> on ne peut plus se permettre de donner gratuitement les CD (pas de sponsort)
<Sovo> la seule solution est la vente
<Hugues_> oui
<Sovo> septox: proposait qu'on fasses les gravure sur place
<Warrens> hum...
<Hugues_> Mais faudra que ca garde son cote Symbolique
<Sovo> mais c pas une bonne idee, car ca va etre lent
<Hugues_> oui
<Hugues_> je le pense aussi
<Sovo> et en plus les graveur risq de perdre le nord et y'aura des erreur de gravure
<Hugues_> et oui
 * septox remets l'idee de kobla sur la table : le feedback des releases
<Warrens> je pense pense que pour vendre le CD, il faudra s'assurer qu'il soit de bonne qualité
<Sovo> donc la solution que je propose, c'est de les faire graver nous meme (ARSDY se proposait de nous faire les gravure gratuite avec son graveur pro)
<Hugues_> et ceci longtps a l'avance
 * septox pensait au repositories grave sur DVDs 
<Sovo> septox: on y pensais aussi avec tnjulius
<septox> +1 ARSDY pr les gravure pro
<Sovo> et mm des version masterise sur DVD
<Hugues_> ca serait cool
<Sovo> esperons qu'on aura les paquets a temps, car c ce qui nous a manque la derniere fois
<Warrens> c sympa de sa part
 * ongolaBoy rappelle aussi qu'il faut rappeler aux gens qu'il y a aussi l'USB pour avoir son OS !!
<septox> uhmm
<Sovo> y'a tjrs cet atelier ongolaBoy
<Sovo> next ?
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: pour récupérer les paquets, même via mon miroir, ça ne devrait pas être compliqué quand vous voulez; suffit juste de me pinguer
<Hugues_> ok
<Hugues_> .
<Sovo> ok c note ongolaBoy
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: c super
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> y'a t'il des choses a dire concernant le community server ?
<ongolaBoy> le groupe sur launchpad est là pour tout expliquer je crois
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> je vois que non
<Sovo> next ?
<Hugues_> .
<Warrens> .
<Sovo> Aventures libre
<septox> .
<Warrens> humm...
<Sovo> humm il grandi de plus en plus en popularite
<Hugues_> .
 * ongolaBoy attend encore les articles ... :(
<Hugues_> Sovo: tres tres tres vrai
<ongolaBoy> ah bon ? vous avez des retours ? ça m'intéresse
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, on va relancer certains
<Sovo> c pas une blague j'ai rencontre plein de gens (qui ne sont pas de la team) qui ont lu (je ne sais comment il se l'on procurer) et on apprecie
<Warrens> il manque des articles dans quelle rubrique exactement?
<christmat> bsr a tou
<ongolaBoy> le dossier, l'interview
<Sovo> bsr christmat
<septox> christmat: hi
<ongolaBoy> christmat: hi
<Warrens> slt chrismat
<Sovo> Warrens: si tu as des articles send seulement
<Hugues_> Slt chef
<Warrens> d'acc.
<Sovo> je prepare moi meme 2 autres articles
<christmat> un pu en retard
<Hugues_> ok
<Hugues_> l'interview et le dossier c'est ca.. ok
<Warrens> christmat: c pas grave, t'es déjà là c ça qui compte
<ongolaBoy> pour l'interview, y a rien d'autres à faire que d'attendre que l'interviewé réponde aux questions..
<christmat> ok
<Warrens> mw même j'ai beaucoup apprécié l'interview
<Sovo> je crois q'on s'etait arrange de plus attendre pour send des articles
<Sovo> et de constituer une banque d'articles, ca ne tue pas
<Sovo> anything ??
<Hugues_> .
<Sovo> ok, i think next
<Warrens> .
<Sovo> avant de passer au dernier point, faisont un detour au projet : openstreetmap, internationnal et autre
<septox> .
<Hugues_> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> next
<Warrens> c'est l'autre jour encore que je découvrait ce prjet
<Sovo> le point qui fache
<septox> .
<Hugues_> .
<Warrens> je trouve quec vraimnt interessant
<Sovo> les sponsors
<Warrens> Sovo: ne te retiens pas
<Hugues_> nous sommes tout ouie
<septox> .
<Warrens> wouou!
<Sovo> bah y'a eu qlq proposition de partenariat
<Sovo> avec de contact (notement TEG)
<Hugues_> oui il commercialise leur appereils avec Ubuntu
<Hugues_> ca serai genial de les avoir comme partenaires
<Hugues_> enfin je pense.. et vous?
<Sovo> y'a eu des proposition de partenriat, entente
<Warrens> Hugues_: oui, bien sûre
<Hugues_> ok
<Hugues_> ok
<Sovo> nothing ?
<septox> uhmm disons que coe partenaires pr le moment
<Warrens> Dans le cas de TEG, que faut-il faire concrètement?
<septox> ns avons : Club informatique de l'universite de DLA et une societe IT au cameroun (24LABS)
<Hugues_> ???
<septox> TEG est en negociation
<Hugues_> ok
<Sovo> cotoco, propose par tnjulius
<Warrens> que chaque personne débarque là bas et se déclare être de la communauté ou alors une action collective serait mieux
<Hugues_> cotoco???
<ongolaBoy> moi tout ce que j'allais demander c'est : Sovo qu'avez vous fait après la rencontre sur IRC en janvier ?
<Sovo> no pas des action disperse Warrens, tout doit etre coordonne
<Warrens> C'est bien ce je pensais
<Hugues_> oui oui
<Warrens> c'est beaucoup mieux
<Sovo> heuuu je crois que c septox qui devais call le responsable de TEG pour premier contact
<Sovo> tjjulius et moi avons fini avec le dossier de partenariat
<Hugues_> ok
 * septox n'a pas encore call 
<septox> mais le ferra cette semaine
<septox> .
<Hugues_> ok
<Hugues_> .
<Warrens> en fait, tous ces partenariats doivent se faire de manière très professionelle
<Hugues_> tres d'accord avec ca
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> Hugues_: +1
<septox> +1
<Warrens> .
<Hugues_> .
<ongolaBoy> n-e-x-t please !! :)
<Sovo> hein hein voila, ongolaBoy avait bien dit : chrismat ping timeout
<Sovo> bah je crois qu'on a boucle tous les point
<Sovo> donc la on est dans les divers deja
<ongolaBoy> ok. moi je veux juste demander ce qu'il est advenu du journal de subnet là ? c'est sorti ?
<Hugues_> yep
<Sovo> humm
<Sovo> aucune info dessus
<Hugues_> ???
<Warrens> !?
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: tu peux éclairer les autres à ce sujet ?
<septox> .
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> en fait
<Sovo> nous avons ete contacte par le president de l'association subnet
<christmat> je viens dejeter un coup d'oeil sur ce que vs avez dit
<christmat> iteressant
<Sovo> qui fait dans la vulgarisation des TIC au cameroun
<Hugues_> ok
<Sovo> et ils ont solicite un partenariat "d'echange" avec ous (ubuntu-cm)
<Hugues_> bien je verrai la suite after je file
<Hugues_> donnez moi 30 min
 * Sovo pense qu'on pourrais rendre l'appreil dans le prochain numero d'aventure libre
<Sovo> et ont commencer par faire une interview pour que nous puissions presenter la team
<Hugues_> j'approuve
<Warrens> en effet, on pourrais solicitter ces partenaires pour d'éventuels interviews pour le journal
<christmat> alors
<christmat> o avanc
<septox> Warrens: vas-y
<Warrens> c serait déjà pas mal comme début de notre partenariat
<septox> .
<Sovo> bon je crois que un gars peut deja pense a go
<septox> .
<Warrens> si quelqu'un peut mettre à la dispo de la team un appareil numérique (appareil photo, camescope,...) lors des realeses, ce serait vraiment génial
<Warrens> merci à tous
<christmat> merci warrens
<Warrens> euh! on est djà dans les divers?
<Sovo> oui
<Sovo> Warrens: c pas evident deh
<Warrens> Sovo: je comprends
<christmat> c'est vrai ke c pas facile de discuter apres le boulot hein
<christmat> ki lance les divers
<Warrens> je wanda
<Sovo> a l'epoque ongolaBoy nous aidais bien, j'ai pas dit que tu etais le paparazzi cette fois
<Warrens> les gars sont djà tous go?
<Warrens> ???
<christmat> je suis la
<christmat> la 9ideas
<christmat> c'est koi
<christmat> on a tous recu des ivitatios
<christmat> mais pas pour la soiree
<Sovo> hummm
<septox> .
<christmat> c'est bizar ca
<Warrens> oui, j'en ai reçu
<Sovo> http://www.9ideasconference.com
<christmat> qd il fo tchop les gars gardet les billets
<Sovo> c'est une sorte de conference (organise par le laboratoire 9ideas de 24LABS)
<christmat> yaura la tchop?
<Warrens> au cours de laquelle diverses idées novatrices sont exposées
<Sovo> ou l'on echange, parle des nouvelles idees (technologique ou non) qui permettront de faire evoluer le cameroun
<christmat> humm
<Sovo> coe tu peut le voir dans le programme
<christmat> les gdes ambitions koi
<Sovo> cafe de bienvenu a 8h
<Sovo> pause cafe a 11h
<Sovo> pause dejeune 12h45
<Warrens> disons plutôt le cameroun "horizon 2035"
<Sovo> pause folere 15h30
<Sovo> cocktail reception (sur invit) 19h
<Sovo> donc oui y'aura la tchop
<Sovo> Warrens: pas forcement 2035
<Warrens> j'ai quelque uns de leurs magz
<Sovo> certaine peuvent deja etre mise sur pieds
<Warrens> y'a pas mal d'idées hè!
<Sovo> yes
<Warrens> notamment le cloudcomputing
<Sovo> avec un partaire d'exposant, partenaire prestigieux etc ...
<septox> .
<Sovo> bref the place to be (before the barcamp cameroon)
<Warrens> je dirais que c'est un bonne occas pour tout visionnaire qui se respecte
<septox> .
 * septox a juste un oeil coe ca sur le chat : next meeting 
<Sovo> j'esp que j'ai pas mal dit CTO
<Sovo> ha oui j'allais forget
<christmat_> hi
<Sovo> next metting vendredi 4 mars 2011 a 17h GMT
<Warrens> ah oui! ah oui!
<Warrens> sur ce, à vendredi alors?
<Sovo> yep
<Warrens> bonne soiré à tous
<septox> .
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> vous autant
<Sovo> faut vraiment que je fonce
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-03
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: salut
<Sovo> slut ongolaBoy
<Sovo> bien dormi ?
<ongolaBoy> si tu connais bien Lucien, il faudra lui apprendre à utiliser l'IRC... parce que tout ce que vous dites par mail là peut être résolu en 2 minutes ici
<Sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> oui, qu'est-ce que tu crois ?? :) j'ai dormi hein ... lol
<septox> .
<Sovo> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<Sovo> hi simplice_ndere
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> do you have an idea of how to make a packages with specifics items for exemple packages for musics and videos only
<simplice_ndere> with all dependancies of course
<Sovo> simplice_ndere: with type of packages ?
<ongolaBoy> simpliece_ndere: les logs sont ici http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<simpliece_ndere> ongolaBoy: merci
<ongolaBoy> ou encore ici http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ongolaBoy> un exemple pour le 19 janvier 2011 http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/01/19/%23ubuntu-cm.html . Il suffit de jouer avec l'URL pour avoir le jour souhaité
<simpliece_ndere> Sovo: a "deb" packages
<Sovo> why do you want to do exactly
<simpliece_ndere> i want to do some usual packages for our club, because when we install ubuntu, we can't see "avi, mpeg, mp4 and mp3" files.
<Sovo> humm
<Sovo> you can create a local depot
<Sovo> where you put all your packages, and give at the member of your club
<Sovo> then they can use it to install packages
<simpliece_ndere> i already have a local repository, but the problem it's that this repository contain general packages of ubuntu. So i want to select specific packages and pack them without install them. is it possible
<Sovo> yes
<simpliece_ndere> ok, and how please
<Sovo> you can choose only packages for those you want to do
<Sovo> and create an another local repository
<Sovo> select all the packages you want, for read audio/video file
<Sovo> and create a repository (in a folder)
<Sovo> and give him to member
<simpliece_ndere> ok, i will try it
<simpliece_ndere> thanks
<Sovo> if you have a good connexion
<Sovo> i can give you a link to download the ubuntu-cm version of ubuntu
<Sovo> in this version we have put all the codecs for read a most (more than 15) audio/video files
<simpliece_ndere> ok, send it
<Sovo> the link : http://www.linksubnet.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9:ubuntu-1010-epice-a-la-camerounaise&catid=4:linux&Itemid=4
<simpliece_ndere> ok
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sovo> .
<Sovo> ping septox ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> je viens d'avoir le Mr de subnet au fon (il m'a call)
<septox> ok
<septox> il dit koi ?
<Sovo> alors il dit etre a yde et est pret a travailler avec nous
<septox> .
<septox> cmt ?
<Sovo> il ne m'a pas dit dans les details
<Sovo> mais il me proposait que vu que je soit a dla
<Sovo> que je lui passe le number de qlq de yde avec qui il pourra work
<Sovo> je ne sais pas s'il vaut que je lui propose de work par mail (ce qui n'est pas tres pro)
<Sovo> ou alors que je lui passe le number de christmat ou izane
<Sovo> afin qu'ils se voient physiquement ?
<ongolaBoy> mais est-ce que chrismat et izane savent où nous en sommes exactement pour l'asso ?
<Sovo> crois pas
<ongolaBoy> il faudra donc que ce soit toi qui le voit.. L'un de vous deux ne va pas changer de ville bientôt ?
<Sovo> no, pas moi en tt cas
<Sovo> il me proposait de l'inviter a dla
<Sovo> et franchement je crois pas etre en mesure de le faire
 * ongolaBoy s'excuse... il a la tête sur autre chose
<Sovo> .
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas .. faut donc lui demander de rencontrer christmat tout de même
<ongolaBoy> mais il faudrait que toi tu puisses le voir. Tu es plus au courant de la situation
<ongolaBoy> peut être que christmat pourra lui demander ce qu'il y a lieu de faire *exactement*
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> je vais lui propose que l'on travaille par mail, certaines personnes, cabinets travaillent coe ca
<Sovo> tt en lui expliquant pourquoi sa ne servirais a rien qu'il rencontre qlq1 de yde
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> oups
<Sovo> septox: what ?
<septox> j etais ailleurs lol
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> kobla était là pendant 3 minutes, elle m'a call mais je n'étais pas à côté :(
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-04
<septox> .
<Sovo> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<Sovo> hi simplice_ndere
<Sovo> have you resolve your problem ?
<simplice_ndere> not really, finaly i installed the ubuntu's version and install the packages and took them from cache
<simplice_ndere> to made an aptoncd personalized
<Sovo> humm ok
<Sovo> it's what i suggest you yesterday
<simplice_ndere> yes
<simplice_ndere> thank u for ur help
<Sovo> ;)
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> hi
<Sovo> hi
<ongolaBoy> hum... j'espère que vous n'oubliez pas qu'il y a des gars qui fuient dès qu'ils ont trop de mails. Si vous pouvez résoudre les questions qui demandent des réponses sur une ligne sur IRC, moi je trouve que c'est mieux. Ensuite, vous reportez vos "résumés" dans la ML
<Sovo> je me suis dis que en passant par la ML ca permettre aux autres de donner leur avis, et aussi de reflechir plus en profondeur dessus
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas ça va.. il n 'y a jamais de meilleures solutions de toutes les façons à ubuntu-cm :D . Il faut seulement tenter avec toutes les approches
<Sovo> =))
<ongolaBoy> ça me fait penser qu'il y a un gars à qui j'ai dis il y a deux semaines qu'il n'est pas inscrit dans la ML et qu'à chaque fois je suis obligé de valider ses messages parce qu'ils passent en modération
<ongolaBoy> mais.. rien n'y fait... Il avait continué :( ...
<Sovo> et il n'est tjrs pas inscrit
<Sovo> :) les habitudes onts la peau dure
<ongolaBoy> *très* très dure
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: est-ce que je le connait?
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: je ne pense pas
<septox> .
<Sovo> .
<septox> kaizeur: hi
<kaizeur> bien et toi?
<kaizeur> j'ai un peu disparu cependant je compte bien recommencer a participer!!!
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-30
<ongolaBoy> .
<hans88> Bonsoir
<hans88> ongolaBoy: Salut
<hans88> je voudrais voir l'ensemble des paquets que je reçois depuis ma connexion Wifi. Comment je fais ?
<sovo> hi al
<sovo> all
<hans88> hi sovo
<hans88> t'as une idée concernant mon problème ?
<ongolaBoy> salut
 * ongolaBoy ne comprend pas bien la question
<ongolaBoy> comment les récupères tu d'abord ?
<hans88> j'accède à Internet via un réseau Wifi
<hans88> je voudrais connaître le trafic des différentes applications
<hans88> connectées
<hans88> sur Internet
<ongolaBoy> traffic des différentes applications ... humm.. je ne connais pas un outil niveau applicatif (couche 7 du modèle OSI) pour ça
<ongolaBoy> il y a des outils comme _iftop_ qui permettent d'observer le traffic consommé par IP (niveau 3 du modèle OSI)
<ongolaBoy> mais faudrait demander à d'autres personnes :)
<hans88> ok
<hans88> merci
<sovo> heuuu ongolaBoy, peut t'on trouvé un logiciel permettant de faire les filtre de bande passante internet dans un domaine
<sovo> je suis tombe sur untangle, mais j'ai pas trouve de tuto (si tu sais ou je peux en trouver, je suis preneur)
<ongolaBoy> filtre de bande passante ??? hum... si c'est pour le traffic web, celui que je connais et que j'utilise est _squid_
<ongolaBoy> et notamment sa fonctionnalité de "delay pool"
<sovo> thank ongolaBoy, t'as rien pour untangle ??
<ongolaBoy> 'untangle', je ne le connais pas
<sovo> ok thank
<olymat> bonsoir tout le monde
<olymat> pourquoi ya pas d'appli camerounaises dans les distribution d'ubuntu cm ?
<olymat> j'ai monté une appli avec vala qui donne la traduction de "hello cameroun" dans les différents dialectes du pays
<olymat> on fait comment pour l'ajouter ?
<olymat> ou bien vous voulez d'abord le code source
<olymat> je peux aussi envoyer hein
<ongolaBoy> olymat: hum... la seule appli camerounaise que je connaisse rapidement est maelys
<ongolaBoy> mais c'est vrai que son concepteur ne travaille plus dessus depuis quelques temps
<ongolaBoy> olymat: par défaut, tu peux mettre ton appli sur launchpad
<ongolaBoy> et te créer un PPA
<ongolaBoy> dès que tu auras suivi les instructions de launchpad pour la mise en place, les autres pourront ajouter dans leur sources.list ton PPA
<olymat> il faut donc se jetter son code source et l'améliorer
<olymat> on met la main dessus comment ? (je regarde sur google)
<ongolaBoy> maintenant pour mettre cela de manière officielle, il y a une procédure que je n'ai pas là
<ongolaBoy> launchpad c'est https://launchpad.net et son aide https://help.launchpad.net ;)
<ongolaBoy> mais dans le wiki officiel d'ubuntu, tu auras aussi d'autres infos
<olymat> good
<olymat> je vais essayer
<septox> .
<olymat> étant un novice sur ubuntu, je sens que je vais bien me grincer les dents
<olymat> mais à l'heure ci ...
<ongolaBoy> olymat: si tu veux, on peut se programmer une petite session sur IRC pour voir comment fonctionne launchpad et d'une manière générale comment rendre son projet disponible  ;)
<ongolaBoy> à l'AUF par exemple, nous modifions un peu certains projets libres et faisons des paquets pour Ubuntu et debian
<ongolaBoy> en passant, le prochain UbuntuDevelopperWeek c'est cette semaine https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<olymat> good
<ongolaBoy> et comme nous modifions des projets libres, nous avons obligation de publier les sources de nos travaux sur un espace public
<ongolaBoy> d'où http://git.auf.org
<olymat> je veux bien (pour la session sur IRC)
<ongolaBoy> pour la session ? bah... je vais alors en parler dans la liste de diffusion et proposer une date.
<ongolaBoy> certainement vendredi ou samedi prochain
<ongolaBoy> en soirée
<olymat> good
<sovo> olymat: deja on pourrait integrer ton logiciel dans le CD masterise d'ubuntu-cm.
<sovo> fais nous parvenir et il sera integre dans le prochain CD Masterise (12.04)
<ongolaBoy> bon, faut que je bouge. bonne soirée et peut être plus tard
<olymat> ce sera fait dans les délais les plus brefs
<olymat> vous n'avez qu'à m'indiquer l'adresse mail de reception
<olymat> en attendant le PPA biensur
<olymat> à plus
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-31
<hans88> bonjour
<sovo> hi
<hans88> j'essaie de convertir un pdf en jpg sans succès
<hans88> j'ai essayé avec deux outils en ligne de commande
<hans88> convert et mogrify
<hans88> convert rvo1.pdf rvo1.jpg
<hans88> mogrify -density 150 -format jpeg *.pdf
<hans88> pour les deux commandes j'ai le même message:
<hans88> **** Warning: An error occurred while reading an XREF table.
<hans88> **** The file has been damaged. This may have been caused
<hans88> **** by a problem while converting or transfering the file.
<hans88> **** Ghostscript will attempt to recover the data.
<hans88> **** This file had errors that were repaired or ignored.
<hans88> **** Please notify the author of the software that produced this
<hans88> **** file that it does not conform to Adobe's published PDF
<hans88> **** specification.
<hans88> c'est bon... malgré cette erreur ça a converti
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-01
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<sovo> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-02
<ariabbas> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: un client android ? :)
<IzaneFG> Yep :-)
<ongolaBoy> lekel, ça peut m'intéresser
<IzaneFG> AndroIRC :-)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: il s'agit de quel client IRC, ça peut m'intéresser
<IzaneFG> Heu... ongolaboy tu as recu le nom de l'appli?
<ongolaBoy> heu.. ah oui.. en regardant les infos lors de ta sortie :)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG [~androidir@196.202.236.217] has quit [Quit: AndroIRC - Android IRC Client ( http://www.androirc.com )
<sovo> vous allez finir par me faire acheter une tablette
<IzaneFG> Sovo heu... il y a aussi le phone hein... ongolaboy n'a pas de tablette ;-)
<sovo> popo je prefere la tablette
<sovo> entre buy un phone a 150 kolo et buy une tablette a 200 kolo
<sovo> en plus la tablette est plus pratique et confortable que le fon
<sovo> donc beta je buy la tablette (peut etre et le fon aussi :), je suis bobo)
<ongolaBoy> bon.. la tablette pour call ce n'est pas très pratique
<sovo> aka g mon fon norrr (un bon vieux Nokia)
<ariabbas> ...
<swellep> Bonjour
<Ongolaboy-m> .
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ye
<ariabbas> bye*
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-03
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: j'ai vu ton problème
<ongolaBoy> le netboot disponible dans mon miroir n'était plus à jour depuis certaines mises à jour
<ongolaBoy> donc j'ai récupéré un nouveau mini.iso et j'ai testé moi même dans une machine virtuelle et ça fonctionne
<ongolaBoy> donc, il faut monter récupérer la nouvelle version :)
<ongolaBoy> et j'en profite pour la mettre aussi sur le miroir
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: cool
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> je vais supprimer lenny du miroir; les derniers serveurs qui s'en servaient dans mon réseau sont OFF
<ariabbas> ....
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-28
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi.
<ongolaBoy> hello
<ariabbas> yep hello my dears
<indy21> ongolaBoy: exemple d'activité https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour. :D
<ariabbas> j'ai consulter le lien
<ariabbas> mais je ne vois pas cameroon
<indy21> ariabbas: il n'y a jamais eu une telle activité ici.
<indy21> je la proposais simplement
<ariabbas> indy21: c'est ce que j'ai constaté
<ongolaBoy> si.. on avait fait une sorte d'ubuntu hour à ndéré une fois mais à 3 (willy,simplice + septox à distance)
<ongolaBoy> mais bon...
 * ongolaBoy est reparti :)
<ongolaBoy> demsking: vous travaillez en Ipv6 là-bas.. sympa :)
<demsking> salut ongolaBoy
<demsking> je ne sais pas ce qu'ils utilisent ici
<septox> .
<septox> hallo les gars
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox> les ubuntu hours ne st pas forcement listé sous wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<septox> il y a aussi les evements relatif au UbuntuHour
<septox> sur le loco-directory
<septox> loco.ubuntu.com
<septox> demsking: hi
<septox> indy21: hi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> demsking: hello
<ariabbas> demsking: cava le froid ? :D
<demsking> salut septox
<demsking> salut ariabbas
<demsking> ariabbas: tant qu'on reste couvert ça va...
<demsking> ariabbas: et la chaleur dit quoi !?
<ariabbas> demsking: les tropique c'est coolllll èhhh
<ariabbas> failait resté
<ariabbas> :)
<ariabbas> ici il y a le koki taro sauce jauce tasba faulere gombo ....
<ariabbas> mais la ba y a kw hamburger :(
<ariabbas> :D demsking
<demsking> t'es pas gentil tu sais... me rappeler de si bons souvenirs...
<ariabbas> demsking: j ai vu un documentaire sur TF1 qui disait qu'il fait tellement froid qu'il y a des hopitaux pour les mains qui gelle
<ariabbas> :)
<demsking> lol
<demsking> j'sais pas moi !
<demsking> Bonne journée à vous
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-29
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-30
<septox> hi
<septox> la forme tous ?
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> ça va AB de mon côté :)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-31
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-01
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-02
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-03
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-27
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<qwebirc64704> hi all
<ongolaBoy> hello
<qwebirc64704> how ? c'est septox
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-28
<indy21> hi
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> coment détecter un bug dans le système et savoir qu'il faut une mise à jour système?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je ne suis pas sur de te comprendre mais ça dépend d'où tu te places pour commencer
<ongolaBoy> tu es l'utilisateur du système ou bien tu te places dans la peau du développeur/mainteneur ?
<indy21> ds la peau de l'utilisateur du système.
<indy21> du style, l'application ne répond plus ou elle fonctionne de manière "anormale"
<ongolaBoy> le tout est dans ta manière de décrire ce que tu qualifies d' «anormale»
<ongolaBoy> parfois il peut arriver que ce que tu penses être un bug est tout simplement une fonctionnalité qui n'existe pas ;) mais bon.. ça ne doit pas être ton cas
<ongolaBoy> parfois, tu peux t'aider de la ligne de commande si c'est une appli graphique.. tu lances ton appli en ligne de commande et tu vois les sorties sur le terminal .
<ongolaBoy> parfois ça peut aider
<ongolaBoy> maintenant, on peut te demander d'envoyer des infos sur certains processus et zones mémoires associées.. mais là, j'ai pas les noms des outils en tête pour t'aider
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, concernant les mises à jour, c'est toujours la première chose à faire: toujours être sur d'avoir les dernières versions stables (je n'ai pas parlé des versions récentes) !
<indy21> ongolaboy: les "x"top?
<indy21> lol. donc il faut toujours rester sur les miroirs officiel des distrib.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: pas les "top" .. je faisais référence à lsof, strace et consort
<ongolaBoy> oui.. c'est préférable d'utiliser les miroirs officiels de distributions dont les communautés sont «sérieuses» ... mais c'est relatif
<ongolaBoy> sur ubuntu, _apport_ est censé de simplifier ce travail de collecte de bugs
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-29
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ongolaBoy> ............................................................................................
<ariabbas> :D
<indy21> :-))
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-30
<qwebirc98488> hi
<qwebirc98488> ariabbas: ping
<qwebirc98488> ongolaBoy: ping
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> désolé.. je n'étais pas à côté
<septox> hi
<septox> cmt ?
<septox> la forme ?
<septox> tu as deja un petit planing des activites du codet de YDE ?
<septox> j'aurais aime qu'on fasse un docu jam ou bien une rencontre entre les coorodnateurs ds differents villes et moi
<septox> pr planifier l'annee
<ongolaBoy> pas encore de planning mais je peux organiser ça
<septox> .
<septox> indy21: how ?
<indy21> septox: je suis là chef.
<septox> .
<septox> me too
<qwebirc34981> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> lequel de ces logos https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Logo est l'officiel ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-31
<ariabbas> .
<coco1>  Salut ariabbas, comment va?
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-26
<saoungoumi> slt
<saoungoumi> et bonne année 2015 si je ne l'est pas encore dite!
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy:  est là??
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: parfois :)
<saoungoumi> lol
<saoungoumi> j'ai un petit soucis
<saoungoumi> l'un de mes webmail ne marhe pas hors de mon réseau
<saoungoumi> j'aimerais que tu me passe le résultat la résolution de nom pour ce serveur
<saoungoumi> courriel.univ-ndere.cm
<ongolaBoy> 41.67.236.55
<ongolaBoy> pour info tu pouvais aussi faire un dig @adresse.ip.d.un.serveur.dns.ouvert courriel.univ-ndere.cm pour avoir le résultat
<ongolaBoy> et quand tu dis «ne marche pas» il faudrait plus de détails
<saoungoumi> en fait il pointe sur le mauvais serveur
<saoungoumi> 41.67.236.55
<saoungoumi> au lieu de 41.67.236.61
<saoungoumi> essai encore stp j'ai changer  Serial dans le fichier de Zone
<saoungoumi> mince alors on vien de couper la lumière ici
<ongolaBoy> quand j'interroge directement ton NS je vois la modification
<ongolaBoy> mais pour le reste des DNS il faudra attendre qu'ils vident leur cache
<ongolaBoy> ce qui dépend en général en partie des TTL des fichiers de zone
<coco11> ..
<saoungoumi> allo
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: allo
<saoungoumi> pas de chance de me faire aider par ici??
<saoungoumi> nslookup courriel.univ-ndere.cm
<saoungoumi> en interne j'ai 41.67.236.61
<saoungoumi> mais de l'extérieur certaine personne me dise qu'il ont 41.67.236.55
<saoungoumi> j'ai on actualiser mon DNS ici en changeant le numéro de serie
<saoungoumi> mais j'ai besoin de qu'un externe à mon réseau pour faire les vérifs
<saoungoumi> mais bon trop occupé?????????????????,,,, bonne sroirée
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: minute
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: je disais plutôt que ça joue sur les TTL des fichiers de zone
<ongolaBoy> il faudra du temps (en fonction de tes TTL) pour que les serveurs DNS ne cherchent plus dans leur cache
<ongolaBoy> si j'interroge ton serveur DNS directement ça point bien sur la 61
<ongolaBoy> mais si je me sers du mien, ça pointe sur l'ancien. ce qui est normal
<ongolaBoy> mais si je vide le cache du serveur DNS du bureau, il prendre les nouvelles infos
<ongolaBoy> mais bref.. tu devras attendre que les serveurs DNS vident leur cache ...
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> le tien c'est koi
<ongolaBoy> 195.24.196.114
<saoungoumi> ok
<ongolaBoy> et pour rappel il vous faut un serveur DNS hors de l'université ;)
<saoungoumi> je sais mais je ne sais pas par où commence une telle procedure
<saoungoumi> notre dernière discusion s'était conlus par
<saoungoumi> il que l'université voir comment contacter l'AUF pour
<ongolaBoy> oui.. ça serait bien que ça soit officiel
<ongolaBoy> mais je peux t'aider déjà de manière informelle pour un moment
<ongolaBoy> on verra ça demain
<ongolaBoy> je dois rentrer
<saoungoumi> et là c'est ecore  trop technique pour qu'une autorité s'y risque
<saoungoumi> ok on demanine apportement si possible des eclairci sur la procedure
<saoungoumi> ok?
<saoungoumi> bonne soirée ce grand ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> boff .. «trop technique ..» ?? et à quoi servent les conseillers techniques alors ?
<ongolaBoy> bref .. pas de soucis .. on fera ça demain ;)
<saoungoumi> cool
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-27
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<Sylvain_B> ..
<Sylvain_B> Salut ongolaBoy: ariabbas: dites-moi, s'il vous plaît, à quoi est destiné ubuntulog?
<ongolaBoy> salut
<ongolaBoy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ongolaBoy> il enregistre les conversations et elles sont publiées sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-28
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> 'lut
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: il faudrait modifier tes glue-records si tu veux utiliser mon dns
<ongolaBoy> c'est souhaitable
<ongolaBoy> et aussi les infos de whois
<saoungoumi> mais ceque tu demande là a déjà été fait non?
<ongolaBoy> je parle du cas où tu souhaiterais que le dns de l'auf soit slave de ta zone univ-ndere.cm
<ongolaBoy> il faut mettre à jour :
<ongolaBoy> 1. le whois -> rajouter le dns de l'AUF : ns1.cm.auf.org
<ongolaBoy> 2. mettre à jour les glue-records dans ton fichier de zone
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy:  pour modifier les info du whois là c'est très compliqué (bizarement)
<saoungoumi> il faut faire des corresponce officiel qui doivent passé par un ciruit  adminitratif long!!!!!!
<saoungoumi> mais bon on encore essayer
<ongolaBoy> ce que je veux dire par le whois c'est qu'il faut savoir que les bonnes pratiques recommandent d'enregistrer ses serveurs DNS dans le whois
<ongolaBoy> mais si tu ne le fais pas ce n'est pas grave mais ce n'est pas correct non plus
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> le foot aux footballeurs ... :)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-29
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<saoungoumi> Mouse-Box : un ordinateur complet dans une souris
<saoungoumi> http://www.developpez.com/actu/80457
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-30
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<indy21> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-31
<ariabbas> 0
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: 'lut .. tu as du temps pour qu'on s'occupe du dns slave ?
<saoungoumi> aujourd'hui
<saoungoumi> ?
<ongolaBoy> oui
<saoungoumi> ok
<ongolaBoy> je te rappelle seulement qu'il manquera un ajout assez important: celui de la base whois
<ongolaBoy> mais néanmoins ça sera déjà ça
<ongolaBoy> à ton niveau en plus d'ajouter mon IP (195.24.196.114) comme slave dans la config
<ongolaBoy> dans ton fichier de zone, il faudra aussi entrer comme NS : ns1.cm.auf.org
<ongolaBoy> et éventuellement si tu as des règles iptables à ajuster il faut le faire
<ongolaBoy> en particulier autoriser le traffic entrant sur le port 53 en TCP depuis mon serveur DNS vers le tien
<ongolaBoy> .
<saoungoumi> je commence
<ongolaBoy> le serveur qui fait autorité est 41.67.236.42 ?
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBoy> à mon niveau je suis prêt en tout cas
<saoungoumi> NS ok
<saoungoumi> Firewall ok
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu vois arriver des demandes de transfert de mon serveur dans /var/log/daemon.log ?
<ongolaBoy> Jan 31 10:17:09 ns1 named[1476]: transfer of 'univ-ndere.cm/IN/monde' from 41.67.236.42#53: failed while receiving responses: REFUSED
<saoungoumi>  error (connection refused) resolving 'ba.commentcamarche.net/AAAA/IN': 195.24.208.2#53
<saoungoumi> je ne perçoi pas encore d'entre pour 195.24.196.114
<saoungoumi> je n'est aucune entrée dans le fichier  /var/log/daemon.log
<saoungoumi>  avec ns1.cm.auf.org
<saoungoumi> ok je vois
<saoungoumi> avec l'IP
<saoungoumi> Jan 31 10:11:48 bamnyanga named[1457]: client 195.24.196.114#53718: zone transfer 'univ-ndere.cm/AXFR/IN' denied
<saoungoumi> Jan 31 10:23:42 bamnyanga named[20457]: client 195.24.196.114#35930: zone transfer 'univ-ndere.cm/AXFR/IN' denied
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: tu es là?
<saoungoumi> j'ai dans mes conf un
<saoungoumi>   allow-transfer { any; };
<ongolaBoy> désolé .. j'étais sorti
<ongolaBoy> humm.. ne fait pas de _any_ .. tu risques avoir de mauvaises surprises un jour
<ongolaBoy> spécifie les ip des serveurs concernés
<ongolaBoy> c'est mieux
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas si tu as un _denied_ ça signifie que je n'ai pas encore le droit de récupérer les infos
<ongolaBoy> ton allow-transfer doit être dans le bloc concernant le fichier de zone univ-ndere.cm
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> j'ajoute une linge comme ceci?
<saoungoumi> allow-transfer { 41.67.236.40; };
<ongolaBoy> oui
<ongolaBoy> allow-transfer { 41.67.236.40; 195.24.196.114;};
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> je viens de voir passer le transfert
<saoungoumi> Jan 31 10:44:57 bamnyanga named[20548]: client 195.24.196.114#39743: transfer of 'univ-ndere.cm/IN': AXFR started
<saoungoumi> Jan 31 10:44:57 bamnyanga named[20548]: client 195.24.196.114#39743: transfer of 'univ-ndere.cm/IN': AXFR ended
<saoungoumi> je crois que c'est bon!
<ongolaBoy> oui
<saoungoumi> c'est tout?
<ongolaBoy> oui, c'est presque tout
<saoungoumi> ;-)
<ongolaBoy> je vérifie un truc dans ton fichier de zone
<ongolaBoy> ok, ça va
<saoungoumi> cool
<ongolaBoy> tu vois que ce n'est pas sorcier
<saoungoumi> merci
<ongolaBoy> de rien, je t'en prie :)
<ongolaBoy> tu n'imagines pas le nombre de (petites) choses qu'on pourrait réaliser entre techs au cameroun pour faire avancer les choses
<ongolaBoy> mais bon .. ça n'intéresse pas tout le monde
<saoungoumi> ta raison
<saoungoumi> le plus important est de contiuner à travailler en Backend pour ne pas se retrouver à labour le moment venu
<coco1> Salut les gars...
<coco1> J'espère que le Week-End se passe bien, pour chacun de vous.
<ariabbas> ca a bavardé par ici aujourd'hui :D
<ongolaBoy> :)
 * coco1 est aussi content aussi de voir que vous bougez les gars :-D ***
<coco1> ariabbas: il ya eu un message sur la liste de diffusion, de la part de Marius. Je ne sais pas mais, il faut peut-être que quelqu'un lui explique ou rappelle que les discussions sont les plus vivantes se passent ici... ;-) Même si parfois il ya un silence de BD (Bande Dessinée)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> :D
<ariabbas> j'ai vu passé ce mail hier :)
<ariabbas> bref ça aurait été bien s'il faisait des propositions !
<ariabbas> en ce moment on pourrait en discuter
<ariabbas> ;)
<ariabbas> euuuuuh c'est mon avis en tout cas :)
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Désolé, je ne suis pas stable depuis ariabbas:
<coco1>  Parfois on fait l'erreur de ne pas contribuer lorsque d'autres attendent nos contributions et là subitement, on est inspiré par un projet lumineux et parfois alors on espérimente les même frustrations qu'on a fait subir aux autres...
<coco1> :-( en faisant justement des propositions concrètes, il y aura certainement une mobilisation; mais surtout en marquant un intérêt véritable à rester connecté à la Communauté par les moyens les plus basiques :-D
<ariabbas> .
<coco11> .
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-01
<coco1> ..
<coco1> ..
<coco1> indy21 [~Arnaud@2001:67c:1810:f055:895c:4f88:a3c9:1a59] (y)
<indy21> coco1 : hello
